# What in the world is it?



## Gouramis Girl (Sep 26, 2007)

I have a 10 gal tank cycling with one of my gouramis (A banded gouramis) The previous inhabitants (2 dragon fish) died over night of Ick, foolish me didn't realize they had it untill too late, so I cleaned it all out w/ 200+ deg water F. and refilled and an cycling it w/ my gouramis for next fish.. My little gouramis has 2 tiny (very hard to see, especially since he's alittle shy in the new tank) white dots... my last fish in that tank had ick, so i know it's all over the body. So what does my gouramis have? (I have been treating for ick JUST in case) it doesn't look like ick. at least not like it did on my dragons. it's only the 2 very tiny dots has been the same for 3 days or so, is this from stress? Ick? Not ick? any advise would be wonderful thank you very much. :withstup:


----------



## Camie (May 21, 2007)

Is it fuzzy like fungus? My rasbora recently died of fish fungus. Pictures?


----------

